# Some Serious Talent



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

This man has some serious skills. We had a tree taken out and the stump cut-off at about 8' so my wife could have a bird house on the top - this would have been way cooler.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/2a1QISYNGHs?rel=0


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> *This man has some serious skills.* We had a tree taken out and the stump cut-off at about 8' so my wife could have a bird house on the top - this would have been way cooler.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/2a1QISYNGHs?rel=0


saying that sold him short...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That is pretty amazing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not bad- like the air brushing details. Hopefully, he over sprayed with something to preserve it.
Tomp913, putting a birdhouse on top of the stump would open the way for cats to climb. I would put a metal pole from the top and off to the side to prevent cats from getting into the birdhouse. You could even wire the pole to 220V to discourage cats from climbing. j/k


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

After I hit the powerball tonight, I'm gonna give ole Popoff a call and keep him busy for quite a while


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I didn't know that Stihl makes routers......


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Lueb is a friend and neighbor of mine. I've seen some really amazing things that he has carved. None of his stuff is the typical carvings that you often see along the road.

Buck


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Carlswoodturning said:


> I didn't know that Stihl makes routers......


evidently they do...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Except for some safety issues, such as a fall from the scaffolding with the chain saw, that is amazing!!! 
P.S. I Wish to have a neighbor like him.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

that was awesome, thanks for sharing this vid.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, amazing indeed!!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

To be able to look at a tree stump like that and see the finished product before starting to cut is beyond my comprehension.


----------

